# Making a dinner table



## Caio Mekacheski 2 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi. I made a video showing how to make a dinner table for 8 places with pine wood. I hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope for your own safety you someday make a catch table to put behind your table saw. As far as the table in the video I think you need to study the phenomenon of wood movement. The table as built is destine for a lot of problems. The wood on the top needs to be free to expand and contract. You just never glue a piece of wood to a table top with the grain running in a perpendicular direction.


----------



## Caio Mekacheski 2 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi. I already improvised a out feed table for my sliding table saw. I´m using my old light weight portable table saw to do the job. And about the table top, its been about 1 year since I build this table for neighbor, and I just take a look on it this week, and it looks the same as a year ago. I put this pieces on the end of the table to hide the end grain, because it doesn´t look good when you round the edges with the router, especially with this type of soft wood. But to be honest, it was a concern when I was building the table top, so I let the wood dry, and sealed it right after, to try to prevent this. I´ll post new pictures of the table here later. But thanks for the tip anyway.


----------



## Caio Mekacheski 2 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok, I just watched one episode of the first season of the new yankee work shop, (the trestle table), and I saw Norm making something similar to the table top. He made a tenon in both sides of the top, and made a piece with a groove to fit in the tenon. And he didn´t use any glue, just a little bit to hold the dowels in place. And the dowel hole in the tenon was oversized to let wood expand and contract. Living and learning.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The reason Norm has become a legend in the woodworking community is because you can trust his videos to not cause very expensive mistakes, unlike so much of the other stuff showing up lately. Your video should be taken down or at least edited acknowledging the poor design.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Caio Mekacheski 2 said:


> Ok, I just watched one episode of the first season of the new yankee work shop, (the trestle table), and I saw Norm making something similar to the table top. He made a tenon in both sides of the top, and made a piece with a groove to fit in the tenon. And he didn´t use any glue, just a little bit to hold the dowels in place. And the dowel hole in the tenon was oversized to let wood expand and contract. Living and learning.


You just never know when wood movement will get you. I inherited a factory made oak table which was over a hundred years old. The company that made it put too many screws in the skirt and when I moved it to a dryer climate it busted in about eight pieces. I ended up having to cut the split wood out of it and take one of the leaves and use it for replacement wood. It's really not a matter of if a table top will shrink it's when and how much. Sometimes a little shrinkage doesn't put enough stress on the wood to break but eventually it will shrink enough to bust.


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 11, 2017)

Hand made things are rare technology change the wood work , now It is easy to create the Furniture that is why Furniture stores are rising in the world. Love to Discover the technology usage in the wood work.


----------

